
Ask HN: Why do you use Twitter? - kthaker
To those of you who use Twitter - what are some of the reasons you use it?
======
maxaf
I have a private Twitter account and use it as a personal diary of sorts. I
see Twitter as a write-mostly device with some recall capability. There also
happen to be 300-odd individuals who have read-only access to my diary. It's
great to have them around, although my usage of Twitter is almost entirely not
affected by my followers. On the other hand, the private nature of my account
allows me to exercise tight control over who follows me. This lets me keep
away the monster that is self-censorship.

------
humbleMouse
I don't use twitter. I think twitter sucks.

------
tugberkk
To reach many people.

